# English Angora Needs Home, Nashville, TN



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)

Emailed today looking for two Angoras a Home,a volunteer of ours is going to takethe female (as they have been together) but we are looking for a home or rescue for the male. 

He appears to be some kind of Tort Colored English Angora, the lady said he was bought from an Auction and doesn't know much more. He had to be shaved down due to matting, but other then that he is pretty! 

I will have pictures up tonight of him, and I think she is asking a fee for him, but if needed we can help out. 

Please contact us either by PM or by email [email protected] 

Pictures up tonight by 8pm, promise!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Orchid (Sep 22, 2009)

Wish he was closer so I could have met him...I hope he finds a great home


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 24, 2009)

My dream breed next to the english lop


----------

